# Identify this mill?



## architect (Feb 28, 2022)

Can anyone identify this mill? Appears to be a benchtop model, maybe from Taiwan.

How easy would it be for two average joe's to move this without a hoist or pallet jack?


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 28, 2022)

Looks like a RF30 clone of some sort.  Maybe 500lbs assembled.  You would need at least 3 people to pick it up assembled. Can be broken down into manageable pieces.  Table, cross slide, head, column, base.

Have more images?









						RF30 Basement Install
					

Looking to borrow an engine hoist for a few days...  Preferably something that can be disassembled and setup in a basement.  Not sure what dates at the moment but probably within the next two weeks.  I'm in the NE but willing to pickup anywhere in the Calgary local.  Thanks,  Craig




					canadianhobbymetalworkers.com


----------



## architect (Feb 28, 2022)

No more images. It's buried under 10 years of junk. I could barely climb over it to grab this image! Trying to figure out best way to move this thing without any hauling gear... maybe pieces is the way to go.


----------



## combustable herbage (Feb 28, 2022)

Probably similar to mine these are the 6 large pieces I broke mine down to and I carried alone all pieces only had to stop once with the head the rest were pretty easy down the stairs and I am a 142lb weakling.  I did use a hoist to get the head on and off the column but I think 2 guys could do it or possibly take the column and the head together.


----------



## Six O Two (Feb 28, 2022)

I had one of those, I think, judging from the nameplate. Here's a picture of the one I had.






I'd not want to move it by hand without quite a bit of disassembly, even with two people.


----------



## architect (Feb 28, 2022)

Yikes, I think this one doesn't have a base and sits on this low metal table. Maybe that'll cut ~100lbs off the total weight. I won't know until he cleans out the garage so I can actually see this machine which will be closer in May


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 28, 2022)

architect said:


> Yikes, I think this one doesn't have a base and sits on this low metal table. Maybe that'll cut ~100lbs off the total weight. I won't know until he cleans out the garage so I can actually see this machine which will be closer in May



The total weight without the base/table is approx 500lbs.


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 28, 2022)

I have a 600lb fridge dolly that will get it going.  Do you have stairs to negotiate?  I can help with that too.


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 28, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> I have a 600lb fridge dolly that will get it going.  Do you have stairs to negotiate?  I can help with that too.


You heading back to Toronto


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 28, 2022)

Back in Calgary.  Sorry I thought @architect was in Calgary for some reason.  A fridge dolly will be more than adequate, and there are hints to use it on stairs with a heavy load if he wants the advice.


----------



## trlvn (Feb 28, 2022)

@architect There is some variation in RF-30 style machines.  The manual for mine says the net weight, excluding stand, is 595 pounds (270 kg).

I photographed and wrote up how my son and I moved my RF-30 from the garage to the basement:









						trlvn's terrific travelling RF30 tale
					

We join the story slightly past the beginning.  There is a long and boring saga between my purchase of this mill in August 2019* and relocating it to my basement (November 2021).  Suffice to say it involved renovations, pandemics, illness, surgery, chemo, recovery and more renovations to get to...




					canadianhobbymetalworkers.com
				




Bottom line, an engine hoist takes away almost all the drama.  

I'm on the east side of Oakville.  If it is not too far away, I'd be glad to lend a hand.

Craig


----------



## deleted_user (Feb 28, 2022)

architect said:


> Yikes, I think this one doesn't have a base and sits on this low metal table. Maybe that'll cut ~100lbs off the total weight. I won't know until he cleans out the garage so I can actually see this machine which will be closer in May


garage... wheel it out on a dolly.

Do you need to borrow an engine hoist to get it in a trailer, or pick-up?

I have a smaller mill, and I dont even try to pick it up... too old and disabled.


----------



## architect (Mar 15, 2022)

Think a 660lb convertible hand truck from Princess Auto can move this bad boy up a steep driveaway into the garage above? The photo doesn't do justice how steep that driveway is :S Thinking I can drag it up a motorcycle trailer or am I asking for trouble?


----------



## LenVW (Mar 15, 2022)

Watch out with the weight distribution, these mills are TOP HEAVY and will surprise you.
Get as many helping hands as you can muster. They seem manageable with a trolley, but, the mass shifts unexpectedly when moving across uneven ground.
I talked to a couple people that have tipped over their mills when moving them.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 15, 2022)

What's the plan here?  If you're planning to transport it on a motorcycle trailer, use an engine hoist to place it on the trailer, back the trailer into the garage and take the mill off with the engine hoist.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 15, 2022)

And now I have a mill!
					

So a thing happened today. I bought the Long Chang LC-30A mill :) Here's some pics of the event.  The seller, Larry had a Toro walk-behind bobcat type loader. When I arrived he was in the middle of fabricating a platform to stand on behind the machine because it was a leeetle precarious.   We...




					canadianhobbymetalworkers.com
				












						trlvn's terrific travelling RF30 tale
					

We join the story slightly past the beginning.  There is a long and boring saga between my purchase of this mill in August 2019* and relocating it to my basement (November 2021).  Suffice to say it involved renovations, pandemics, illness, surgery, chemo, recovery and more renovations to get to...




					canadianhobbymetalworkers.com
				












						RF30 Basement Install
					

Looking to borrow an engine hoist for a few days...  Preferably something that can be disassembled and setup in a basement.  Not sure what dates at the moment but probably within the next two weeks.  I'm in the NE but willing to pickup anywhere in the Calgary local.  Thanks,  Craig




					canadianhobbymetalworkers.com


----------



## architect (Mar 16, 2022)

I have no good plan so looking for any suggestion! Worst case is I ask the all mighty @Brent H to help move as he was able to borrow an hoist to move my lathe and mill last time. But this isn't a full move into my space and it's just an available garage to store it until I make more space, which is also not anytime soon.

So the actually mill is just 42" high and attached to a 21" makeshift table. Maybe I can separate them so it's not TOO top heavy.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 16, 2022)

architect said:


> I have no good plan so looking for any suggestion! Worst case is I ask the all mighty @Brent H to help move as he was able to borrow an hoist to move my lathe and mill last time. But this isn't a full move into my space and it's just an available garage to store it until I make more space, which is also not anytime soon.
> 
> So the actually mill is just 42" high and attached to a 21" makeshift table. Maybe I can separate them so it's not TOO top heavy.



What mill do you have now?

Engine hoists can be rented and that's the easiest/safest means of loading/offloading it from a trailer.  Disassembly is always an option.


----------



## calgaryguy (Mar 16, 2022)

Yes, the classic collapse-able engine hoist is the way to go IMO. Daily rent shouldnt be more than $40 but admittedly its been a long time since I rented one.







Captive pins usually hold it together, assembles in 2-3 minutes. Each piece is about 40lbs.


----------



## Brent H (Mar 16, 2022)

No need to rent @architect I own that unit - we can move it that little mill is way off the Bridgeport


----------



## architect (May 18, 2022)

Big thanks to @Brent H for helping me move this mill into my in-laws garage while I sort out my space issue.  It was an inch to high to push it into the truck but worked out thanks to Brent's ingenuity as always!

Brent had to run but the in-laws had a ordered food for us for his help.


----------



## YYCHM (May 18, 2022)

Is that a rotary table I see in the first image?


----------



## Tom O (May 18, 2022)

No it’s a meat popsicle!


----------



## LenVW (May 18, 2022)

Now you should build a sturdy BASE to bring that table and spindle up to working height.
I see the power feed is there for the X Axis.
It will be good to see it in operating condition.


----------



## architect (May 18, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Is that a rotary table I see in the first image?
> 
> View attachment 23962



That thing is HEAVY. It took both off us to lift it!


----------



## architect (May 18, 2022)

LenVW said:


> Now you should build a sturdy BASE to bring that table and spindle up to working height.
> I see the power feed is there for the X Axis.
> It will be good to see it in operating condition.



It was sitting on a metal base that wouldn't fit in the truck. My car is dead and don't think I can head back in time before it gets tossed


----------



## Brent H (May 18, 2022)

DANG!! I missed a great scoff - argh!! Got my wood though!!

Mill needs a better stand - original one was low - the rotary table was heavy - good quality and low profile.  - vertical or horizontal operation. Would be deadly with a light surface grind. 

Move was nice and quick


----------



## architect (May 18, 2022)

@Brent H remind me what you recommended to do to remove some of the surface and protect it while it sits in this garage for awhile? I'm sure it'll there will be a lot of open and closing the garage. You mentioned WD40 rust remover and not Evaporust? Asking you here again so other may partake in this knowledge.

How do people normally work with a rotary table that dang heavy? Either I have to get really, really strong or does it just live permanently on the mill?


----------



## trlvn (May 18, 2022)

That does appear to be the same design as my RF-30.  Which means the machine is closer to 600 pounds than 500.  I found one of the bolts connecting the round column to the top of the rectangular intermediate casting was completely stripped.  Another stripped when I was reassembling the machine.  Eventually, I drilled out a couple of the threaded holes and used nuts and bolts to fasten the connection.  The gory details are in the thread linked to earlier.  Something to keep an eye on when working on the machine.  

Appears your machine was hard-wired?  Is it 3-phase?

Craig


----------



## Rauce (May 18, 2022)

architect said:


> @Brent H remind me what you recommended to do to remove some of the surface and protect it while it sits in this garage for awhile? I'm sure it'll there will be a lot of open and closing the garage. You mentioned WD40 rust remover and not Evaporust? Asking you here again so other may partake in this knowledge.
> 
> How do people normally work with a rotary table that dang heavy? Either I have to get really, really strong or does it just live permanently on the mill?


How big is it? If you don’t really need something that big then I’d say clean it up and sell it for something smaller. A 6” is probably around the right size for that machine.


----------



## LenVW (May 18, 2022)

That rotary table has a fairly hearty casting of its own with a gear as large as the indexing table that you bolt your workpiece to. A worm gear meshes with the large gear to rotate the table.
We used to move them around the tool & die shop at Ex-Cell-O with a rolling trolley that had a scissor lift to adjust to the height of the various mills.

BTW - WD40 actually stands for Water Dispersant (Formula 40).


----------



## YYCHM (May 18, 2022)

architect said:


> How do people normally work with a rotary table that dang heavy? Either I have to get really, really strong or does it just live permanently on the mill?



Sell it and get a 6" or 8" RT.  That thing is way too big for a RF30.


----------



## LenVW (May 18, 2022)

If you look closely, that rotary table looks to have been fastened to the column of a mill much bigger then the RF-40.
I think you grabbed a RT that came from a totally different arrangement.


----------



## Brent H (May 18, 2022)

@architect - scrub off the surface rust with some scotch bright soaked in some wd40 penetrating oil and then brush on some light grease and cover with some of that light cloth you have to keep the grease on the table and exposed metal.  Check the grease condition every so often to make sure it’s all ok until you can service things. 

As for the rotary table - that is for your Bridgeport - transport that one to your home shop and clean it up.  The table is pretty much the only thing in need of a good scrub - brass brush, scotch bright, light oil - repeat.  Probably does not need a soak in rust remover as it all ran fine.


----------



## trlvn (May 19, 2022)

architect said:


> How do people normally work with a rotary table that dang heavy? Either I have to get really, really strong or does it just live permanently on the mill?



About a year ago, MrPete made a small lifting device that is supposed to stay mounted on the end of a Bridgeport table:






Craig


----------



## architect (May 19, 2022)

trlvn said:


> About a year ago, MrPete made a small lifting device that is supposed to stay mounted on the end of a Bridgeport table:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool!


----------



## Susquatch (May 19, 2022)

architect said:


> @Brent H remind me what you recommended to do to remove some of the surface and protect it while it sits in this garage for awhile? I'm sure it'll there will be a lot of open and closing the garage. You mentioned WD40 rust remover and not Evaporust? Asking you here again so other may partake in this knowledge.
> 
> How do people normally work with a rotary table that dang heavy? Either I have to get really, really strong or does it just live permanently on the mill?



If you need to save yourself some work at some expense, buy a few cans of WD-40 Corrosion Specialist and spray it on everyplace that's needed. It won't be as good as cleaning it first as @Brent H suggests, but they claim it to be good for a year outdoors and two years indoors, so I'd guess it will be fine for you in a garage. I've had it on some parts I've left in a bad environment for a month now and it's working great. 

It isn't cheap, but it is easy, and it does seem to work.


----------



## Susquatch (May 19, 2022)

architect said:


> How do people normally work with a rotary table that dang heavy? Either I have to get really, really strong or does it just live permanently on the mill?



I'd be leery of leaving something that heavy on my mill permanently.

I've seen members make a storage/lift table that can be rolled over to the mill and then just slide the rotary table over to get it on or off. I think it might help to make a small clamp to hold the mill to the storage cart during the process.

Or sell it to a big ugly old guy who can lift it......


----------



## Brent H (May 19, 2022)

@architect - I have a 1/2 ton chain fall off the beam in my shop - it is right above the mill - works great !!


----------

